
People move to the suburbs because that's where the housing growth is - jseliger
http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/06/suburbs-outpace-housing-growth-in-45-boroughs.html
======
jseliger
See further Matt Yglesias, _The Rent Is Too Damn High_
([http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0078XGJXO](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0078XGJXO)).

